# Achiote...



## jabbur

I have a recipe from my cousin in Ecuador that calls for achiote.  I did a search.  Annatto is another name for it.  When I went searching for it in the Latino section of the store, I found several Sazon Goya products and bought one that has it as an ingredient along with other spices that are included in the original recipe.  There was one other option that was a mix of annatto and coriander.  I know coriander and cilantro are the same thing and I cannot stand cilantro (soapy taste) so was afraid to gamble on it.  Would the coriander (I'm assuming it was ground seeds since it was a powder) have the same taste as the cilantro leaves that I cannot stand?  I'd like to know for future reference if I make this dish again.


----------



## Cheezy

No, they will not have the same taste in your food. Was the Goya product you bought called 'Sazon'. If so be careful. Sazon while it is great, has a strong flavor and might alter the taste of the dish you are making.


----------



## Cheezy

How much Achiote did the recipe call for..? if its a small amout it is probably just for coloring. If you can't find achiote on its own you might try Saffron as a substitute. But it is pricey. If it is a small amount I might just omit it from the dish.


----------



## taxlady

jabbur said:


> I have a recipe from my cousin in Ecuador that calls for achiote.  I did a search.  Annatto is another name for it.  When I went searching for it in the Latino section of the store, I found several Sazon Goya products and bought one that has it as an ingredient along with other spices that are included in the original recipe.  There was one other option that was a mix of annatto and coriander.  I know coriander and cilantro are the same thing and I cannot stand cilantro (soapy taste) so was afraid to gamble on it.  Would the coriander (I'm assuming it was ground seeds since it was a powder) have the same taste as the cilantro leaves that I cannot stand?  I'd like to know for future reference if I make this dish again.


I detest cilantro leaves. I love ground coriander seeds. I love coriander so much that I only buy the whole seeds and then grind them in a mortar and pestle, so I can smell the wonderful fragrance while I'm grinding them

Since annatto is used mostly for its colour, I think the suggestion of a little bit of saffron is a good idea. I have read that too much saffron adds a medicinal taste.


----------



## jabbur

The recipe calls for 1 tsp of achiote, 2 tsp cumin, 3 tsp salt (I didn't write down how much cilantro because I knew I would not be adding it.)  The stuff I bought was Sazon con azafran.  If the achiote is mostly for color and doesn't do much to the flavor I may just omit it.  I don't have any saffron so that substitution is out for tonight anyway.  The box of Sazon says to add a whole packet but I wasn't planning on using the whole thing.  
This is a lentil stew she makes and she got the recipe from one of the natives she works with.  Red onion, green pepper, tomatoes, garlic, cumin, salt, achiote, water/broth, lentils and rice.  Cilantro added at the end just before adding the cooked rice.  She said they like it both with and without cilantro so I'm not too worried about that!  The achiote she uses comes as a paste. Easy to find in Quito but not so easy in VA!


----------



## Zhizara

If using it for color, try a little turmeric instead.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I use the Goya Sazon packets but, you should know that the main ingredient in it is monosodium glutamate.  

Many people have a problem with that.


----------



## Andy M.

jabbur said:


> ...The stuff I bought was Sazon con azafran...




Azafran is Spanish for saffron.  I'd make the soup with a packet of the Sazon.  Perhaps back off on some of the salt.


----------



## Cheezy

Ok, I was at the market and this is what I found:






This is probably the paste they are talking about. I must admit I am not fond of most of the bottled Goya products as they really lack in flavor. I looked at the label and the main ingredient is lard. 
That being the case, I would start with a piece of salt pork and look for this:








This bottle is $2. Saffron will cost you around $6


----------



## Andy M.

Do not assume the achiote/annato and the saffron serve the same purpose.  There's a lot more the saffron than 'yellow'.


----------



## jabbur

Thanks for all the information guys.  I've got the pot cooking now.  I haven't added the Sazon yet.  I put everything in that I had on hand and left out the achiote and cilantro.  It smells good right now.  I may taste it later.  I cut back on the salt anyway since DH is supposed to watch his salt intake.  I don't normally add salt to my cooking but added about half of what was called for.  Now just need to cook until the lentils are done. I'm counting on about an hour from what I've read.  It'll be okay if it takes longer.  I figured in an hour I'll start worrying about cooking the meat and hopefully by the time that's done, the lentils will be done.


----------



## CWS4322

Too bad you don't live closer, I have some. They have kinda a nutty flavor...peppery...maybe papaya seeds could be substituted--they have kind of a peppery taste.


----------



## GotGarlic

jabbur said:


> The achiote she uses comes as a paste. Easy to find in Quito but not so easy in VA!



Not as difficult as you think!  I've been to the Norfolk location of this restaurant/grocery store - they have all kinds of things. I bought the ingredients and made achiote paste myself. 

MP Island Cafe - http://www.mpislandcafeonline.com/locations.html


----------



## jabbur

After cooking awhile I took a taste.  Added a bit of paprika and it tastes better.  I guess I'll look at other stores too.  We have a large ethnic store around the corner I'll need to check.


----------



## CraigC

In Puerto Rican cooking, they usually steep the annatto seeds in oil. The oil is used to flavor/color rice for various dishes. Yucatan, Cochinita pibil uses am achiote paste for this famous pork dish.


----------



## jabbur

Well, DH really liked the lentil stew the way I made it so I may just sub paprika for the achiote on a regular basis.  I hope to find some and try it though to see what the difference is.  He went back for seconds and filled his plate both times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was going to suggest turmeric, also.  It wouldn't change the flavor.


(BTW...Gesundheit!)


----------



## Dawgluver

I like the Goya Sazon packets, and add them to any bean, soup, or Mexican dishes I make.  As Aunt Bea said, there's a lot of MSG, so beware.  They do add a nice flavor, not so much color.  I have a box of achiote that I got at the Mexican section of the local grocer, haven't used it yet.


----------



## jabbur

I tell you DH put a lot of it away tonight.  I made a used a pound of lentils.  It was in my 5 qt. cast iron pot (nearly full) and had only about 1/3 of it left over.  The yungun came home and said it looked like it needed some cheese on top.  May have to try that when we do the leftovers!


----------



## jennyema

What you bought was a little seasoning packet of MSG and spices with a little achiote added for color. And the color is definitely there in that particular packet.

If you make it again buy actual achiote or anatto.  You can buy anatto at Penzey's.


----------



## powerplantop

This is how I have seen it, I normaly buy the ground.

Ground and whole.



achicote by powerplantop, on Flickr

Paste form.



Achiote 2 by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Zereh

This is what I use:


----------



## jennyema

At any rate, the real achiote is way different than a Goya spice packet


----------



## jabbur

My son went to the nearby ethnic store and found a bottle annatto seeds and bought some for me.  So now I have some for the next pot of lentils.  I hope I can powder them okay with my mini processor.  I don't have a mortal and pestle or coffee grinder and don't want to buy one just for this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> My son went to the nearby ethnic store and found a bottle annatto seeds and bought some for me.  So now I have some for the next pot of lentils.  I hope I can powder them okay with my mini processor.  I don't have a mortal and pestle or coffee grinder and don't want to buy one just for this.



You can most likely crack them a bit to help the process whacking them with a meat mallet or rolling pin...seal them in a ziplock first


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can most likely crack them a bit to help the process whacking them with a meat mallet or rolling pin...seal them in a ziplock first


I find that you get lots of holes in the plastic bag that way. But, it still keeps seeds from flying every which way.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I find that you get lots of holes in the plastic bag that way. But, it still keeps seeds from flying every which way.



You don't have to powder the seeds.  To extract the flavor and color, you can simmer them in some of the liquid you're using for a recipe then strain the seeds out and use the liquid.


----------



## jabbur

PF and taxlady, I did think about my meat mallet.  It has a smooth side which might work.  Thanks for the tip Andy, that sounds easy enough to get some into the liquid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> PF and taxlady, I did think about my meat mallet.  It has a smooth side which might work.  Thanks for the tip Andy, that sounds easy enough to get some into the liquid.



I think any problem can be fixed with a mallet...


----------



## Aunt Bea

If you have a blender you can put the seeds and some water or stock in with them and give them a quick whirl.


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> You don't have to powder the seeds.  To extract the flavor and color, you can simmer them in some of the liquid you're using for a recipe then strain the seeds out and use the liquid.



Yes.  You don't even want to try powdering them.

You don't want the pieces on your final dish.

Extract the color in oil or cooking water and remove.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aren't there achiote seeds in the paste?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aren't there achiote seeds in the paste?




I would assume they are pulverized.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I find that you get lots of holes in the plastic bag that way. But, it still keeps seeds from flying every which way.


I find putting a tea towel over the bag helps. And, I do not regret having not one but two coffee mills for grinding spices. I use them a lot. I picked mine up at thrift stores for about 2 bucks each. To clean, I grind white rice in them.


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> ...coffee mills for grinding spices. I use them a lot. I picked mine up at thrift stores for about 2 bucks each. To clean, I grind white rice in them.



Me too.  Saturday I was doing mise en plas for SO's making paklava when I discovered we had no ground cinnamon.  Out came the grinder and some cinnamon sticks.  Viola!  Ground cinnamon.


----------

